# 2012 versa wont start early AM.



## spk1 (Jul 18, 2015)

3 ( out of 3) early mornings in a row my versa wont turn over. If i wait until after 9 am, it starts. No kidding. Its not cold (high 50s). Nothing, just click. All other ellectrical,is fine. I bought it used a month ago.
1. Battery is fine
2. After the second time, professionally replaced starter with reputable mechanic. Next morning same exact problem. 
3. There is no security key issue.
4. Its a standard transmission
5. I tow it behind an RV on a dolly.
6. 67K miles
What is going on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is perform an ECU code readout to look for fault codes. When you say "it won't turn over", does that mean the engine will not physically spin. If the engine spins but will not fire up, then you'll have to determine if there's an ignition failure or a fuel delivery failure.


----------

